
Facebook’s Ad Network Keeps Crashing, and Clients Are Fuming - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-08/facebook-ad-network-outages-baffling-frustrated-clients
======
np_tedious
It's not as news-sexy as some other recent Facebook occurrences, but this
could potentially be the most important to their bottom line

------
buboard
Same with google s adwords / analyrics/ search console etc. I blame javascript
, period

------
SiempreZeus
"It used to be my go-to, and now I’m like, ‘I don’t know what I’m going to get
today", all the good things must come to an end at one point.

